# Help! RIP



## arisera

How do I rip movies on to my computer?


----------



## flip218

Use DVD Decrypter


----------



## sho95

yes you could use DVD Decrypter  but it would use to much space.


----------



## flip218

sho95 said:
			
		

> yes you could use DVD Decrypter  but it would use to much space.



You seem to be a Shrink supporter ... I don't mind using Shrink (used to use it all the time), now use Recode 2.  But you do know Shrink alone will not rip the newer copy protections, right?


----------



## sho95

No problems yet.


----------



## flip218

sho95 said:
			
		

> No problems yet.



Try backing up Bourne Supremecy or Resident Evil 2 or Ray with ONLY DVD Shrink.


----------



## Praetor

> yes you could use DVD Decrypter but it would use to much space.


Ok so we could use SmartRipper or whatever but that would use the same amount of space too considering we'd be ripping the same stuff .... 



> Try backing up Bourne Supremecy or Resident Evil 2 or Ray with ONLY DVD Shrink.


Hahahahahahah  (are they still asking about how to to ResEv2 on the darkside?)


----------



## sho95

I have done it no problem


----------



## Praetor

What's the protection on it?


----------



## Nephilim

> I have done it no problem



If you're referring to  Bourne Supremecy, Resident Evil 2 or Ray using only DVD Shrink then you're full of crap.


----------



## sho95

I have done it and if you don't believe that thats up to you guys. Check your version to the lates one, that could explain alot.  Shrink is more sensitive to some dvd's. The  problem I had today was on "Spanglish" but then a borrowed my friends and that one worked. I did have a problem with one, can remember the dvd but Shrink and DVD Decrypter would not work so had to use DVD43. Don't get me wrong guys dvd decrypter works great but I like the ez use of shrink. But just incase I have all 3 options.


----------



## Praetor

> I have done it and if you don't believe that thats up to you guys. Check


Like i said, what's the protection scheme you had to circumvent.



> Check your version to the lates one, that could explain alot


Ironically enough we know the guy who programmed it.


----------



## Nephilim

> I have done it and if you don't believe that thats up to you guys.



I don't believe you one bit. As Praetor stated, we know the guy who coded Shrink and it *CAN'T* defeat the new protections being used on the titles we listed so you may want to come visit us sometime in what's called the real world - it's a neat place where we all work with these really cool things called facts. Give my regards to everyone in La La Land.


----------



## sho95

Then ask him why I can do it? I'm just passing my info to help you guys out.
I just use shrink in stander form no special setup. But I just do my own backups. Maybe thats way I have not seen problems.  could it be that the dvd's I buy from my rental place  not be originals? what do you guys think?


----------



## flip218

> Then ask him why I can do it?



He'll say your full of $#!T



> I'm just passing my info to help you guys out.



I don't think your passing any good info around 



> Check your version to the lates one, that could explain alot.



So then, what version are you using?  I'm using 3.2.0.15


----------



## flip218

and your full of it ... if you say you can rip Resident Evil 2 *using ONLY DVD Shrink*

You can't even get past the first initial analysis using *only* DVD Shrink


----------



## sho95

No one answerd the questions of my last post. That being if my Originals are copies?
 I did not insulted any of you in any way. So give me the  respect I gave you guys. I would like to know if my Originals are copies that way I can get my money back from the rental place.I paid good money to get Originals not copies.

So if you guys coool way down and please answer my question.


----------



## Praetor

> No one answerd the questions of my last post. That being if my Originals are copies?
> I did not insulted any of you in any way. So give me the respect I gave you guys. I would like to know if my Originals are copies that way I can get my money back from the rental place.I paid good money to get Originals not copies.
> So if you guys coool way down and please answer my question.


Yeah Neph and Flip you guys defnitely went a bit over the edge there and while i do understand why, it's slighly unprofessional. That being said there are some concrete pieces of information:

 Resident Evil 2 cannot be copied "just like that" using DVDShrink. You require something akin to VobBlanker to strip out the protection. Neph, Flip and myself are Mods on a more "multimedia oriented" forum and have encountered roughly a billion questions about "why cant DVDShrink copy this etc" and doing some research into the copy protection schemes you will quickly see where the "skepticsm" (and that's putting it lightly) comes from 
 Once you get rid of the protection you can make a DVD clone/image/rip as you would normally
 That being said, if you just DVDShrink-ed it "just like that" then you did a backup of a copy that was already stripped (i.e., not-original). Whether or not you can get your money


----------



## flip218

> could it be that the dvd's I buy from my rental place not be originals? what do you guys think?



Most likely no, because that would be illegal.  And if the business is in the U.S. and selling copyrighted material illegal, then there would be serious penalties. 



> Yeah Neph and Flip you guys defnitely went a bit over the edge there and while i do understand why, it's slighly unprofessional.



Who said anything about being professional?    Is it in the forum rules?  lol

Nah j/k,  me sooo sorry   It's just it's very very hard to believe he's got the special download of Shrink that will allow ripping of the newer copy protections, and everybody elses cannot do it.



> The problem I had today was on "Spanglish" but then a borrowed my friends and that one worked. I did have a problem with one, can remember the dvd but Shrink and DVD Decrypter would not work so had to use DVD43.



Now you mention DVD43 ... You know DVD43 autostarts and runs in the background?  much like AnyDVD.  Could this be why Shrink works so well for you?

As far as Spanglish .. picked it up today.   So many people seem to be having a problem with it, so I'm going to see if it's true. 

Right now it's getting ripped on my Dell using the newest DVD Decrypter.  So far so good, will run it through Recode2 to see if the backup comes out.


----------



## flip218

> Check your version to the lates one, that could explain alot.



I'm sure I've got the current version.


----------



## sho95

flip218
 I double checked what you said about DVD43 and  it is running in the backround. So that why I guess I  could burn those things. Sorry to all that got mad at me, but at least a problem was solved.


----------



## flip218

sho95 said:
			
		

> flip218
> I double checked what you said about DVD43 and  it is running in the backround. So that why I guess I  could burn those things. Sorry to all that got mad at me, but at least a problem was solved.



sho95,

That does explain alot.  Thanks for checking   ... Back to Spanglish .. so far no problems.  Ripped w/ DVD Decrypter and ran it through Recode 2.  Decrypter did detect missing file sectors (which is one of the newer protections .. think the Archoss one).


----------



## flip218

also which version of DVD43 are you running?  I ask cause there are two versions out there .. a true free version and a version someone is charging for (30 day trial ... something like that)


----------



## Praetor

> Most likely no, because that would be illegal. And if the business is in the U.S. and selling copyrighted material illegal, then there would be serious penalties.


yes but who is gonna be able to verify that? 



> Who said anything about being professional?


I did.


----------



## sho95

I think the version is 3.0.3.100 not sure it list many in the read file.


----------



## flip218

> yes but who is gonna be able to verify that?



Well if it's a rental store they must have a business license, and I'm sure if they are selling copies someone will (might ) notice.



> I did.



I had to go back and see if you changed your post (hate it when you do that), and no ... you just said it was slightly unprofessional   ... no where did you say we _had_ to be professional


----------



## flip218

but .... yes oh Master ... will behave   lol


----------

